# Iphone Help



## mike sage (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought the VW Ipod adapter today for my Iphone and after I got it hooked up I realized that I couldn't use the on screen touch function for it. I really don't want to scan through playlists on the stereo I want to be able to pick certain songs from the Iphone itself. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

